# Hilfe! Im Spiel öffnen sich Explorerfenster



## makaha (22. Januar 2013)

*Hilfe! Im Spiel öffnen sich Explorerfenster*

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich hab ein Problem und zwar öffnen sich während des Spielens (Battlefield 3, Minecraft, Team Fortress 2) immer wieder Explorer-Fenster.
Das läuft dann so ab das sich das Spiel minimiert und sich das Fenster öffnet. Das komische dabei ist das JEDER Tastendruck ein neues Explorer-Fenster öffnet.

Keyboard ist ein Logitech Illuminated. Ist nicht wirklich zum spielen geeignet, weshalb ich auch am überlegen bin eine neue Tastatur zu kaufen.
Ich vermute auch das es mit eben dieser zusammenhängt, da sich die komplette Hardware meines PC's geändert hat, außer die Tastatur.
Zu erst dachte ich mit dem neuen PC sei das Problem aus der Welt aber da lag ich wohl falsch.
Das ganze passiert unregelmäßig. Manchmal passiert gar nichts und manchmal passiert dies 2 mal innerhalb 2h.
Die einzige Hilfe ist Start->Benutzerwechseln und dann wieder anmelden. Dann hab ich wieder ruhe.
Während des surfens usw. passiert das nicht. Nur in Games (Ausnahme Skyrim, Borderlands 2).

Viren und ähnliches ausgeschlossen da ich den PC komplett neu aufgesetzt habe.

Bis auf das Illuminatet Problem (Shitf+W+Leer geht nicht) bin ich mit der Tastatur sehr zufrieden. Deshalb würde ich diese sehr gern behalten.

Hat irgend wer von euch eine Idee was das sein könnte?

Würde mich über Hilfe und Anregungen sehr freuen

Grüße
makaha


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Im Spiel öffnen sich Explorerfenster*

Ich vermute ja die Tastatur als Problem, kannst du mal eine andere testen?

als Hotkey ist Windos.Taste+E als Explorer öffnen definiert. hat es vlt irgendwas damit zu tun?


----------



## Lexx (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Im Spiel öffnen sich Explorerfenster*

Die "Windows-Taste" ist es nicht?


----------



## Vhailor (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Im Spiel öffnen sich Explorerfenster*

Da es in unterschiedlichen Spielen auftritt, aber nicht bei allen, liegt es vielleicht an den tasten die du im Spiel nutzt. Eventuell kommst du aus Versehen auf Tastenkombinationen, die das auslösen. Klingt jetzt banal, aber vielleicht klappt es ja, wenn du bestimmte Kommandos auf andere tasten legst ?!


----------



## makaha (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Im Spiel öffnen sich Explorerfenster*

Hallo und danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Die Windows-Taste ist es nicht und die Kombination auch nicht. Das habe ich ausgeschlossen.

Wie gesagt es ist egal welche Taste ich drücke es öffnet sich ein Explorer-Fenster (selbst Leertaste).
hab auch schon geschaut ob die Windows-Taste eingerastet werden kann. Fehlanzeige.....

Testen würde ich es gerne mit einer andern Tastatur. Aber leider will mir niemand seine Tastatur geben oder hat eine übrig 

Die Tasten die ich in allen Spielen benutze sind immer die Selben. WASD, Shift, Leer, STRG,E,R. Standard halt. 

Es ist und bleibt ein Rätsel...


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Im Spiel öffnen sich Explorerfenster*

wenn das wieder auftritt, dass jede Taste den explorer öffnet dann:

- öffne die bildschirmtastatur und ziehe die tastatur ab
- dann per maus paar knöpfe auf der bildschirmtastatur drücken

Es sollte nkein explorer mehr aufgehen und deine tastatur ist eindeutig als fehlerquelle identifiziert


----------



## makaha (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! Im Spiel öffnen sich Explorerfenster*

Hallihallo,

so wie es ausschaut hat sich mein Problem verflüchtigt. Die Lösung denke ich war meine Maus.
Klingt komisch, ist aber derzeit die ein zigste Erklährung.
Hab meine Roccat Kone eingetauscht. Seit dem trat das Problem nicht mehr auf. Hintergrund vielleicht: Ich hatte ein Butten der Maus (Button ganz unten nach dem Mausrad) auf die Tasten-Kombi Windows+E gelegt. Zuerst dachte ich auch das ich evtl. nur auf die Taste gekommen bin. Aber dafür ist sie zu schwergängig und zu weit weg.
Allerdings scheint die Software damit ein Problem gehabt zu haben. Seit ich nun die andere Maus dran habe ist nie wieder ein Explorer-Fenster während des Spielens aufgepopt.

Somit bin ich zufrieden.
Ich bedanke mich

Grüße
makaha


----------

